# Local auction



## hobbit-hut (Feb 14, 2013)

[attachment=18333][attachment=18332]Went to the local wood club meeting last. Every Feb. is the tool and wood auction. One other guy and myself brought wood and about 40 others brought tools. Some nice tools went way cheep. :wacko1: I spotted the other guys chunk of wood on the table and watched others reaction to it as it was view before the auction. No one seemed to know what it was and I don't think the guy who brought it knew either. But some of them wanted it anyway and as the price went to $25.00 I decided better do something. So I yelled out I'll give you $ 50.00. That was all it took everyone had to think about that. Going once, going twice, SOLD.  I think I can turn it into retail product and realize about $ 250.00. profit. I'm thinking jewelry pieces. Not as nice as a lumber yard full of Walnut. But I didn't have to work to hard and it was a fun night. I like auctions. Some of my best scores lately have been auctions. I pick up some Mun Ebony for less than $ 200 and was was offered $ 2,000 for it. But I'm not selling it yet.


----------



## healeydays (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice pickup. At auctions up here, I just get old bottles or watch parts lately...


----------



## TimR (Feb 14, 2013)

that's a nice score for a big chunk of Amboyna!


----------



## Jdaschel (Feb 16, 2013)

do you have a picture of this mun ebony?


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 16, 2013)

Jdaschel said:


> do you have a picture of this mun ebony?



yes


----------

